# in which



## poRTfoxtr

the manner in which someone behaves or thinks, or in which something happens

burada "birinin düşündüğü veya davrandığı şekil_*de*_" mi yoksa "birinin düşündüğü veya davrandığı şekil" olarak ifade etmek gerekir

teşekkürler


----------



## Korkut Dedeoglu

They are certainly sentinels of the environment* in which* we live because dogs generally share that environment, sometimes very closely indeed. = (içinde) yaşadığımız çevre

a long period of time, especially one *in which* there are new developments and great change= yeni gelişmelerin ve büyük değişimlerin olduğu (içinde gerçekleştiği) dönem

soft substance *in which* bacteria breed = bakterinin (içinde) ürediği madde

behaviour* in which* you refuse to obey someone = itaat etmeyi reddettiğiniz davranış. Yani bir davranış var, bu davranış şekli içerisinde itaat etmemeyi barındırıyor.

''İn which'' kalıbından sonra sözcükler veya öbekler, öncesideki cümlede bahsedilen ''şey''in içerisinde meydana geliyor.

the manner in which someone behaves = Burada da bir tavır, tutum var ve bu tavır, tutum içerisinde düşünmek ve davranmaktan bahsediyor.

''Birinin davranma ve düşünme eylemlerinde bulunduğu tutum, tarz '' denebilir sanırım.


----------



## CHovek

In the manner in which  davrandığı şekilde demek. Ayrıca In the manner someone behaves  kısa hali. The way someone behaves  senin dediğin gibi iki şekilde de kullanılır ve ayrıca en yaygın kalıp. Esasen cümlenin tamamını yazsan daha iyi olur.


----------



## Korkut Dedeoglu

Tanım bu, cümle değil.


----------



## CHovek

Korkut Dedeoglu said:


> the manner in which someone behaves


 The way some + verb  kalıbını zarf gibi de cümle sonunda kullanıyorlar. Acaba the manner in which bu şekilde kullanılır mı? Çünkü Kuzey Amerikalılar kısaltarak konuşmayı seviyorlar.


----------



## poRTfoxtr

Korkut, ingilizce öğretmeni misin ? tam aradığım cevabı yazmışsın,süpersin . Chovek ayrıca size de teşekkür ederim


----------



## Korkut Dedeoglu

@CHovek hocam sorunuzu anlayamadım doğrusu.

Değilim ama teşekkür ederim sevindim öyle demenize.


----------

